# CPC certification in progress,seeking entry level employment in Houston,TX



## valtaylor4673 (May 1, 2015)

Valarie Julian

16243 Corsair Rd. Houston, TX 77053 | 832-488-2246 | VDJUL4674@GMAIL.COM



To Whom It May Concern:

I am seeking an entry level medical coding,billing or charge entry position. I suspect you'll find very few candidates with a background such as mine and it's one I'd like to put to work on your behalf. I can provide a resume that shows the depth of my experience in healthcare that will offer you the opportunity to hire a real pro who needs little or no training and who is comfortable and successful within the healthcare field.  I am a dedicated, hard worker with an eagerness to learn new talents, as well as already acquiring numerous talents. With a CPC Certification soon to be obtained from AAPC and thorough knowledge of anatomy, physiology and medical terminology, I am confident in my ability to become an efficient member of your team.

As indicated in my resume, I have a demonstrated ability to review, verify and explain numerous payers' benefits and able to perfectly assign ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCs codes. My education and qualifications are well suited to fit this position's expectations and I am confident that I would excel greatly in a position of this nature. I have completed an administrative medical assistant and nursing assistant program, as well as a medical billing and coding program that have included extensive medical terminology and coding procedures that have well prepared me for this position. My work experience has included numerous positions where coordinating, scheduling, charge capture, cash posting, data entry and insurance verification have been the bulk of my responsibility which will be very helpful to contribute to your bottom line.

I look forward to discussing any open positions with those interested. In the meantime, I may be contacted at (832) 488-2246 or by email at VDJUL4674@GMAIL.COM.

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,

Valarie Julian

Please contact for resume.


----------

